# MK6 colour cluster retrofit to Golf MKV GTI Pirelli 2008



## DeanCorp (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi All,



Just wondering what exactly the process will be to do the full cluster swap to a colour mk6 cluster. I have a MKV GTI Pirelli in Australia with the full height red dot matrix MFD.



I have access to VCDS and vag commander so can do all the immobiliser coding through my local dealer.



Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Best Regards,



Dean


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

maybe have a look here http://jimmy-cbx.blogspot.com/p/mid-to-high-line-cluster.html


----------



## DeanCorp (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks spoken to Jimmy will send off cluster next week just need to find a garage for a few weeks


----------



## DeanCorp (Mar 12, 2012)

Jimmy received the cluster yesterday! Can't wait


----------

